# Forum Home Renovation Decking  decking over existing pavers

## dags

Hi guys,
my problem is that I want to build a timber deck over existing brick pavers. Can I put the Joists straight onto the pavers ?

----------


## bpj1968

Depends on the stability of the existing pavers.
Have a look at this post http://www.renovateforum.com/f196/ra...-advise-68838/
Bloss pretty much answers it.  Or do a searched for "pavers" in the decking section and you will find this question answered

----------


## Bloss

I was gunna say look at what Bloss wrote one time, but ya beat me to it . . .  :Biggrin:  Mostly pavers that have been down for a while are pretty solid and are fine to sit a timber deck onto. Drainage is always something to think about.

----------

